# KUALA LUMPUR | Axon Bukit Bintang | 120m | 46 fl fl | U/C



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

> *Kerjaya Prospek bags RM227.31m Axon Bukit Bintang contract*
> SUNBIZ / 20 JUN 2019 /
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.thesundaily.my/business...m227-31m-axon-bukit-bintang-contract-FH999421


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

https://axonkl.com/
https://www.facebook.com/AxonKL/


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BrE5wyksI8


----------

